# Pair Sixaxis with Android device



## BORTZ (Feb 22, 2014)

I finally got my PS3 DuelShock 3 paired with my android phone. 

1. Droid RAZR HD (rooted)
2. Paired with the Sixaxis Controller app.
3. First party sixaxis duelshock 3.

My problem is that when I check the controller inputs, the Dpad, Analog Left, and Analog Right all produce the same input command. Up (on any of the three) returns the string "Client 0: DOWN - 19" Down is "Client 0: DOWN -21" Left is "Client 0: DOWN - 22" and Right is "Client 0: DOWN - 20". 

* "DOWN" being the position of the button, like the button is being pressed down.

See the issue? All three return these stings. So I basically can only map one of them because they all share the same "address". Does anyone have any idea how to fix this? So that my phone sees them as 3 different inputs?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 22, 2014)

Which input settings are you looking at here? Gamepad settings or keyboard settings? And are you on the latest version (which is 0.7.4)?

Because I am, and when editing Keyboard Mappings whenever you tap the PS3 Button you want to change (like X [] ^ O) it gives you a giant list of every input available (ie, the entire alphabet, 0-9, space ctrl alt etc etc).

And when editing Gamepad mappings, it gives you a list of default Android gamepad key mappings to choose from. 

Therefore, you should be able to change each and every button on the PS3 controller to a unique button...


Rereading the OP, it seems like you're referring to the main screen of Sixaxis and not the settings themselves, if that's the case in the top right corner there's a menu button that will take you to the preferences where you can check and change the keymappings.


----------



## GamerSince83 (Feb 22, 2014)

Yeah Whut Dildo said........make sure u have latest version 0.7.4

I have Sixaxis on my GalaxyS3 no problems use it with Retroarch, PPSSPP, Terraria and others......


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 23, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Which input settings are you looking at here? Gamepad settings or keyboard settings? And are you on the latest version (which is 0.7.4)?
> 
> Because I am, and when editing Keyboard Mappings whenever you tap the PS3 Button you want to change (like X [] ^ O) it gives you a giant list of every input available (ie, the entire alphabet, 0-9, space ctrl alt etc etc).
> 
> ...


 
Ok i think i found the problem... in the keyboard settings, it thinks that up, down, left, and right, as well as boh analog stick inputs for all 4 directions should all be mapped to the D pad. but i dont see a way to give them their own separate analog directions?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 23, 2014)

BortzANATOR said:


> Ok i think i found the problem... in the keyboard settings, it thinks that up, down, left, and right, as well as boh analog stick inputs for all 4 directions should all be mapped to the D pad. but i dont see a way to give them their own separate analog directions?


 
Well keyboards don't have any analog sticks do they? You just pick any 4 buttons, it doesn't matter which ones you choose. Keyboard input just emulates the keyboard, so pressing any button on your PS3 controller changes the input to a keyboard button that a phone would have. It was useful before Android had any real gamepad support, and is fairly useful when using emulators.

If you want the PS3 controller to emulate a gamepad instead of a keyboard, enable Gamepad Input instead.


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 23, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Well keyboards don't have any analog sticks do they? You just pick any 4 buttons, it doesn't matter which ones you choose. Keyboard input just emulates the keyboard, so pressing any button on your PS3 controller changes the input to a keyboard button that a phone would have. It was useful before Android had any real gamepad support, and is fairly useful when using emulators.
> 
> If you want the PS3 controller to emulate a gamepad instead of a keyboard, enable Gamepad Input instead.


 
WOW. ok, I finally get it. Thank you for explaining that to me.


----------

